

Ask HN : YCombinator or Techstars Boulder for hackers? - mehdim

Far from US for the moment, I don't understand differences between top US accelerators... I just wanted to know 
- what are the main differences/vision between YC and Techstars Boulder
- which one it is the most adapted for a team of developers making a tool for developers.<p>(Be selected is not the subject here, I know it's very hard.)
======
ig1
Look at the companies that both have invested in and speak to the ones
operating in similar markets to you.

YC companies:

<http://www.seed-db.com/accelerators/view?acceleratorid=1011>

Techstars Boulder:

<http://www.seed-db.com/accelerators/view?acceleratorid=3012>

